# Cinesamples and tina guo - infos?



## oxo (Jul 14, 2014)

i've now seen this picture of tina ... comes an cello library? classical or e-cello/fusion? any info? what can we look forward to?


----------



## constaneum (Jul 14, 2014)

I ever asked Cinesamples on their public threads on Facebook regarding releasing of Solo Strings. Could this be part of the Solo Strings release? Perhaps a complete Solo Strings library or single soloist instrument but release Cello first? =D


----------



## Neifion (Jul 14, 2014)

constaneum @ Mon Jul 14 said:


> I ever asked Cinesamples on their public threads on Facebook regarding releasing of Solo Strings. Could this be part of the Solo Strings release? Perhaps a complete Solo Strings library or single soloist instrument but release Cello first? =D



I hope it's going to be a complete solo strings library, with the violin coming shortly after the cello. As much as I love Tina Guo after hearing her phenomenal solos from the Journey soundtrack, I'm more than happy with the Embertone Blakus Cello.

Maybe Mike and Mike will give Itzhak Perlman a little call? :D


----------



## constaneum (Jul 14, 2014)

Let's wait and find out. 2 months down the road. Time flies though. hehe


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jul 14, 2014)

I think it's worth pointing out that she's holding an electric cello, so I'd imagine it's more likely to be an e-cello library than a solo strings library.

*EDIT:* I stand corrected.


----------



## The Darris (Jul 14, 2014)

Like their randy's celeste, this might be 'Tina's Cello."


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 14, 2014)

Isn't Eastwest releasing a solo cello library with Tina Guo? 

2 libraries with the same cellist?!


----------



## pkm (Jul 14, 2014)

Gerhard Westphalen @ Mon Jul 14 said:


> Isn't Eastwest releasing a solo cello library with Tina Guo?
> 
> 2 libraries with the same cellist?!



It's one of the many libraries EastWest promised for 2013 that never came to fruition. Maybe Tina moved on.


----------



## oxo (Jul 21, 2014)

from tina´s post today:


----------



## oxo (Aug 22, 2014)

found infos:

"The Tina Guo Artist Series Library by cinesamples is coming on September 9, 2014!

We've been working for nearly 2 years, and I'm very excited! The Library will feature 3 playable instruments: acoustic cello, electric cello, and erhu, as well as loops in multiple genres, full melodic phrases with an integrated phrase-builder, sound design tools, new innovations on the technical aspect incorporating granular synthesis and other fun things that I don't really understand in Kontakt, changeable photo "skins" for the interface, and more! A full Walk-Through Video, as well as Behind the Scenes Video talking about the entire recording and development process of the library is coming very soon! "


----------



## Neifion (Aug 22, 2014)

oxo @ Fri Aug 22 said:


> found infos:
> 
> "The Tina Guo Artist Series Library by cinesamples is coming on September 9, 2014!
> 
> We've been working for nearly 2 years, and I'm very excited! The Library will feature 3 playable instruments: acoustic cello, electric cello, and erhu, as well as loops in multiple genres, full melodic phrases with an integrated phrase-builder, sound design tools, new innovations on the technical aspect incorporating granular synthesis and other fun things that I don't really understand in Kontakt, changeable photo "skins" for the interface, and more! A full Walk-Through Video, as well as Behind the Scenes Video talking about the entire recording and development process of the library is coming very soon! "



Didn't know Tina played the erhu. Nice surprise; sounds like it might be a pretty cool library!


----------



## The Darris (Aug 22, 2014)

I saw a picture on FB that has her Cello, Electric Cello, and an Erhu so I would expect it to be at least 3 solid instruments for this release.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 22, 2014)

Neifion @ Mon 14 Jul said:


> ...after hearing her phenomenal solos from the Journey soundtrack...



K you're my new best friend. :oD

Anyway I'm surprised to see her working on a library for CS when there's an EW product announced too. It's interesting that they wouldn't have contracted her to not make a conflicting product within a certain timeframe. It'll be interesting to compare the two...

...if the EW one ever comes out.


----------



## oxo (Aug 26, 2014)

found first track with some sounds from the library:

https://soundcloud.com/cinesamples/newt ... an-taubert


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 26, 2014)

very very exciting.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Aug 26, 2014)

Here's the SoundOnSound advertisement as well—it's definitely erhu, electric cello, and something called an "acustic" cello.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Aug 26, 2014)

Haven't bought a library since Cinestrings, but I'm a sucker for solo cellos. Looking forward to this! 

That demo sounds great. Did you guys notice how much the sound was changing as a single note was held? I wonder what kind of sorcery they have going on there.


----------



## AC986 (Aug 26, 2014)

They're bringing out a solo cello are they?


----------



## lucor (Aug 26, 2014)

CineSamples just posted a "Behind the scenes" video!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_l7SGTpvss


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 26, 2014)

That IS a good demo, eh? Would have been another generic epic cue, but everything interesting in it were those cellos (and erhu in it too?). Will be interested to see how you play the thing, I understand some phrases are involved on top of multisamples.

Sept 9 eh? Tina v iPhone...


----------



## Allegro (Aug 26, 2014)

Mathazzar @ Tue Aug 26 said:


> Here's the SoundOnSound advertisement as well—it's definitely erhu, electric cello, and something called an "acustic" cello.


Not to be confused with an acoustic cello, an acu-stic cello is played with a stick, accurately. Can't believe they forgot to add a hyphen. Not a small mistake for a commercial library. :roll: 

/s aside, looking forward to this release.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm sorry, photo shoots with elaborate costume changes for a sample library? Bizarro world. Almost as wack as East West turning Cello Studios into The Bellagio.

Just play the library. I'm sure it sounds great. Can't wait to HEAR it.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 26, 2014)

givemenoughrope @ Wed Aug 27 said:


> Can't wait to HEAR it.



Psst... Your lucky day... oxo's post further up. No costume changes, promise.


----------



## Cruciform (Aug 26, 2014)

givemenoughrope @ Wed Aug 27 said:


> I'm sorry, photo shoots with elaborate costume changes for a sample library?



I would think elaborate costumes are part of Tina's image as an artist. Since they make cover art anyway, why not have it reflect the artist? Seems logical to me.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh PLEASE Mike(s) tell me this is EARLY Sept!!!!  Need a cello on a project in early Sept and was planning 'live' - but this......


(freak - if I could get HALF of Tina's expression - from the library - money well spent. Great video. SO HOPEFUL. I just cannot get 'expression' (that I respond to) from other solo cello libraries. Prolly just me....)


----------



## lucor (Aug 26, 2014)

Rob Elliott @ Wed Aug 27 said:


> Oh PLEASE Mike(s) tell me this is EARLY Sept!!!! Need a cello on a project in early Sept and was planning 'live' - but this......
> 
> 
> (freak - if I could get HALF of Tina's expression - from the library - money well spent. Great video. SO HOPEFUL. I just cannot get 'expression' (that I respond to) from other solo cello libraries. Prolly just me....)



September 9 according to their Facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/cinesamples/ph ... 65/?type=1


----------



## constaneum (Aug 26, 2014)

yea. 9th of Sep. So looking forward to it. It's like within 2 weeks time from now. It's near ! =D Cinesamples' Facebook page even mentioned about Cinesamples' Artist Series collection. Looks like Tine Guo will be on the Cello and Erhu. Wonder who'll be the next Artist to sample. Perhaps Vanessa Mae on the Violin ? 

Gonna keep on following the updates on the Artist series. =D


----------



## Michael Barry (Aug 26, 2014)

This is not a static "concert" library - it is sort of a living collaboration - very interesting to play with - sort of like having a session player in your keyboard


----------



## Neifion (Aug 26, 2014)

constaneum @ Tue Aug 26 said:


> Wonder who'll be the next Artist to sample. Perhaps Vanessa Mae on the Violin ?



Seconded. Or how about Lindsey Stirling? Oh hey, she just happens to live in LA... :mrgreen:


----------



## Florian_W (Aug 26, 2014)

here is the first demo! I am excited... so nice!


https://soundcloud.com/cinesamples/newt ... an-taubert


----------



## G.E. (Aug 27, 2014)

For some reason I got really excited when I read Tina Guo and Cinesamples in the same sentence.
But then I realized it's just a sample library and it will be nothing like having Tina Guo playing on your track. I will still probably buy this though. :lol:


----------



## Blackster (Aug 27, 2014)

OF COURSE it will be just another sample library BUT it will (hopefully) be another uniquie sample library. What I have heard from the demo track the sound and timbre is really great and cannot be reproduced with current string libraries. 

So, I'm excited! :D


----------



## Florian_W (Aug 27, 2014)

I thought, it would be playable PLUS phrases/licks ?! Am I wrong?


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Aug 27, 2014)

Very interesting. I just hope it will be ONE library. I stopped buying Cinesamples since they started the core/pro editions which for whatever reason never suited my needs.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Aug 27, 2014)

Michael Barry @ Wed Aug 27 said:


> This is not a static "concert" library - it is sort of a living collaboration - very interesting to play with - sort of like having a session player in your keyboard



Interested. Can you expand on that?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 27, 2014)

Off her site "Nearly 2 years in the making, the Library will feature 3 playable instruments: acoustic cello, electric cello, and erhu, as well as loops in multiple genres, full melodic phrases with an integrated phrase-builder, sound design tools, innovative new use of the Kontakt player incorporating granular synthesis, changeable photo "skins" for the interface, and more."


----------



## 667 (Aug 27, 2014)

oxo @ Tue Aug 26 said:


> found first track with some sounds from the library:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/cinesamples/newt ... an-taubert


If the product lives up to this demo I'll pick it up for sure. Need to confirm the breadth / playability but what I hear in that demo is pretty exquisite.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 27, 2014)

Well said.... "breadth / playability" - hoping and a wishing. Mikes - be sure to do a 'walkthru' - playing the library.


----------



## quantum7 (Aug 29, 2014)

Very excited about this library and hope a walk-though video shows up very soon. I was actually hoping to feature Ms. Guo on my next album to be released in 2015, but if she it too busy, or deems me not worthy to work with, then at least I can get the Tina Guo library and have her _essence_ on the album.


----------



## oxo (Sep 2, 2014)

unfortunately it is not realy playable solo-cello-library... mostly phrases and fx. thus uninteresting for me. at the beginning i had the hope, we get a good, playable solo-cello-library with the touch of tina´s expression.

walk-through video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6X8MzD7RS8


----------



## thebob (Sep 2, 2014)

oxo @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> unfortunately it is not real playable solo-cello-library... mostly phrases and fx. thus uninteresting for me. at the beginning i had the hope, we get a good, playable solo-cello-library with the touch of tina´s expression.



ow... not sure if the word exists but I would call it "hard-off".

too bad


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 2, 2014)

oxo @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> unfortunately it is not realy playable solo-cello-library... mostly phrases and fx. thus uninteresting for me. at the beginning i had the hope, we get a good, playable solo-cello-library with the touch of tina´s expression.
> 
> walk-through video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6X8MzD7RS8



I have to say I am disappointed. During the Acoustic part of the walkthru I can hear the 'potential' in the 'sustain' patch - of how it could of sounded with TRUE playable legato.... :(

As it is now - even with the so called 'phrase builder' - just paints me into a musical corner.

Was so hoping and a wishing on this one.

Is there a plan that you will release a true playable legato update?


----------



## 667 (Sep 2, 2014)

Phrase builder might make for some interesting textures-- the demo track was certainly convincing. I can see them being useful to impart some 'live' feel into a VI based track. But I've yet to purchase a phrase based library that I got any decent use out of and I've basically sworn off them as a result.


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 2, 2014)

hard off :| money saved :?


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow! :? Disappointed that it is just a phrase library, but before I write it off altogether, I will watch the walk-through. :|


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 2, 2014)

I have to say I'm not as turned off as some of the rest of you. 

Sure, if you were looking for another straight-forward playable library then this isn't it but it strikes me that cinesamples were trying to do something quite different. A phrase-based library that goes beyond simple one-shots and really uses Tina Guo's artistic aesthetic to allow you to mold her performances to your music. From simply watching the Electric Cello portion of the walk-thru it seems there is real potential for truly unique sound design. 

I'll admit it would have been exciting to have her expressivity in a deep-sampled, true-legato instrument but it seems that that wasn't their goal. Perhaps there was a different side to her artistry they wanted to capture and maybe they've succeeded in that. I got pretty excited by the rhythmic possibilities of her aggressive electric and acoustic shorts running through the arpeggiator. 

Looks like Blakus and SF Solo strings will continue to be my playable solo cellos of choice but next time I'm looking to write something in the vein of The Dark Knight or Reznor and Ross's 'Girl With The Dragon Tattoo', I know where I'll be shopping...


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 2, 2014)

After watching the walk-through video, I can definitely see some uses for it and may pick this one up eventually. I still would have loved playable legato, but understand the approach now that Cinesamples seemed to be after with this product.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 2, 2014)

quantum7 @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> After watching the walk-through video, I can definitely see some uses for it and may pick this one up eventually. I still would have loved playable legato, but understand the approach now that Cinesamples seemed to be after with this product.



This!

And do not forget: Tina is the sexyest cello player on the globe!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 2, 2014)

Much love for Cinesamples and Ms Guo but I also find phrase libraries a turn off- most of the fun in composing is having no boundries and this library seems to mostly be comprised of just phrases or rhythmic figures. 

I watched the walk through and thought "meh".


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 2, 2014)

dcoscina @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> Much love for Cinesamples and Ms Guo but I also find phrase libraries a turn off- most of the fun in composing is having no boundries and this library seems to mostly be comprised of just phrases or rhythmic figures.
> 
> I watched the walk through and thought "meh".



Try to think the other way! ( In the last year I have learned it....): This library is an addition, if you like or want to have Tina's super nice/cool playing.... .

Yes, I have learned to use loops and I buried my prejudice about using loops. o/~


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 2, 2014)

germancomponist @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> dcoscina @ Tue Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Much love for Cinesamples and Ms Guo but I also find phrase libraries a turn off- most of the fun in composing is having no boundries and this library seems to mostly be comprised of just phrases or rhythmic figures.
> ...



Yea - I have no prejudice about using loops. Have used them and will continue when the project benefits BUT was just so hoping that in ADDITION to what was shown they had the playable legato patch as well. This library will likely find it's way to me - as a specific project demands the 'sprinkle' of this sound(s) - perhaps they will consider an 'expansion'. If i could get even a reasonable facsimile of her playing and expression (in multisample legato) - there is not a price I wouldn't pay. Not kidding.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 2, 2014)

Well if it were, in the end, just another cello library, would that be all that exciting?

This is a library sold on the playing and character of Tina Guo. Whatever else you might think about phrases, its a way of successfully getting her style into your project without her fee. If it were in the end just a conventional multisampled library, even with true legato, I'd be surprised if much of her style really came over.

I do share much ambivalence about phrase libraries in general, though there have been some very interesting advances which blur the lines a bit from the likes of Sonokinetic. I haven't watched this walkthrough yet from beginning to end, just skimmed quickly to get a rough feel, but I don't yet have a firm handle on how easy / pliable the phrases are to work with. Must take a clear 45 minutes some time. I wasn't keen on the electric cello stuff, but that's mostly because I'm not keen on electric cellos. Some of the regular cello and erhu sounded great though - those open drones stood out.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 2, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> Well if it were, in the end, just another cello library, would that be all that exciting?
> 
> This is a library sold on the playing and character of Tina Guo. Whatever else you might think about phrases, its a way of successfully getting her style into your project without her fee. If it were in the end just a conventional multisampled library, even with true legato, I'd be surprised if much of her style really came over.



Exactly my thoughts. And I love her playing so much!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 2, 2014)

Watched the whole video.

There's lots to commend here. I can understand why CineSamples have done it this way. 

With that comment out of the way, I find myself wanting more from this. A greater supply of multisamples would have knocked this product over the wall for CineSamples. I'm only hoping that they would consider an extension to this set with a wider array of multisample articulations. Since they weren't necessarily going for a large soundstage and/or multiple mic sets type of sound for the acoustic cello - then some semblance of legato and iconoclastic dramatic legatos and unique articulations would have been good in order to appeal to more of us out here.

Here's hoping that could happen. It would be of much more value to me - and others from what I see so far on this thread.

Value is an important aspect to library purchasers these days. 

Looks like a fun lib, though. 

.


----------



## bobulusbillman (Sep 2, 2014)

This sounds grotesque. _-)


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe we should invite Tina to respond to our questions here?


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 2, 2014)

I just contacted Tina and she knows the violinist (Andrew Sords) that performed on my last album, Transcendence. Small world! She likes my music and would be interested in performing on my next album (as long as the fine details are agreed upon, $budget, etc.). I will just have to figure out if I want to fly her to Boise to record at the Cathedral I recorded Andrew Sords at, or have her record remotely at her studio in LA. Very exciting nevertheless. I absolutely LOVE the cello and have always wanted to write for a talented cellist, such as Tina.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 2, 2014)

I give it gladly: I like Tina, how she moves, how she uses the cello and how she brings out the tones! Very sexy, if you ask me!


----------



## Michael Barry (Sep 2, 2014)

Message Received - we will record some emotional legatos for you and get them out ASAP.


----------



## tmm (Sep 2, 2014)

Sweet! That's a game-changer, from my perspective. Thought it sounded good as phrases, but wasn't going to buy... With good legatos added in, it suddenly becomes very appealing.


----------



## james7275 (Sep 2, 2014)

tmm @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> Sweet! That's a game-changer, from my perspective. Thought it sounded good as phrases, but wasn't going to buy... With good legatos added in, it suddenly becomes very appealing.



Is that what you took away from his comment?  If so, I hope so as well. I wasn't sure if he was giving a sarcastic response or a serious one.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like a brilliant product. I'm a big fan of Tina's work; we worked with her on my wife's latest album. Also, my wife and I performed with her up on stage a few months ago for a video game music concert. A true class act - VERY talented & a joy to work with. Without hesitation I can say she's one of the most talented cellists in the world. It really seems like Cinesamples is capturing her musicality here!


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 2, 2014)

Sounds amazing. Can't wait to get started with it! 

-DJ


----------



## Kejero (Sep 3, 2014)

Haha, this obsession with legatos... It's like the composers' "snow" :D But yeah, I get it. I too was mostly hoping for the first gorgeous playable electric cello. The goal for this library is obviously very different from what I had in mind. It seems to be aimed at the style of composing that's so popular these days, and that makes perfect sense of course. And boy will it add some nice texture to that music! I guess that means I'll pick it up when I need it  

That UI looks great as well (at the risk of sounding like a 14-year-old: I don't just mean those aspects that may help with the marketing  )


----------



## H.R. (Sep 3, 2014)

It's like I've been waiting for this my whole life!


----------



## blougui (Sep 3, 2014)

Sounds and looks like a great product. Phrase building ability could well be a time saver as well a way to get a better understanding of what a cello/ist can actually do in a solo configuration - mocking it up can be a PITA if one want realistic results. Personnal opinion of course.

- Erik


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 3, 2014)

zircon_st @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> Looks like a brilliant product. I'm a big fan of Tina's work; we worked with her on my wife's latest album. Also, my wife and I performed with her up on stage a few months ago for a video game music concert. A true class act - VERY talented & a joy to work with. Without hesitation I can say she's one of the most talented cellists in the world. It really seems like Cinesamples is capturing her musicality here!



I'm glad to hear that. So far the correspondence I've had with Tina has been very positive. She seems so very accommodating, and I look forward to meeting her in person later this year when we record. I'll definitely have to pick up this library eventually as to have extra Tina material just in case I forget something during the recording session.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 3, 2014)

Hmmm. Just got an query on a feature. They want me to put my hat in the ring - the temp on the cue sounds like it could be Tina's playing. :D Still WANT the mulitsample legato for ultimate flexibility on composing, but I'll be picking this up NOW.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Sep 3, 2014)

james7275 @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> Is that what you took away from his comment?  If so, I hope so as well. I wasn't sure if he was giving a sarcastic response or a serious one.



Guo left a couple comments on their FB page saying they would add playable legato as an update to the core library, so looks like he was serious.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 3, 2014)

Mike Connelly @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> james7275 @ Tue Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that what you took away from his comment?  If so, I hope so as well. I wasn't sure if he was giving a sarcastic response or a serious one.
> ...




Right answer! Mike(s) WITH THAT ADD - this will fall into the 'must have' category. Great business move.


----------



## jaeroe (Sep 3, 2014)

Michael Barry @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> Message Received - we will record some emotional legatos for you and get them out ASAP.



mike - if you are going to do that, consider also the ability to have a cc xfade more edge of the bow/more harmonics in the tone (aka the distorted tone). this is something she does so well, the kind of thing that she is known for, and nobody else offers this in a library.

she knows how she gets that sound, but vib intensity is also a part of it - being able to control some vibrato on it would also be great.

it might be a bit of an undertaking, but i'd take that as a separate vol.2 library to what you already have and i'd guess/hope other people would too.


----------



## Michael Barry (Sep 4, 2014)

I was actually being completely serious we have the sessions booked already. I will get our team on this ASAP


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 4, 2014)

> I was actually being completely serious we have the sessions booked already. I will get our team on this ASAP



Fantastic! That seals the deal for me. If there are some legatos to round out the playable articulations on TOP of the phrase builder then I'm SOLD! 

o-[][]-o


----------



## Ganvai (Sep 5, 2014)

Michael Barry @ 5th September 2014 said:


> I was actually being completely serious we have the sessions booked already. I will get our team on this ASAP



GREAT! Thank you, guys! _-)


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Sep 5, 2014)

Guido Negraszus @ Wed Aug 27 said:


> Very interesting. I just hope it will be ONE library. I stopped buying Cinesamples since they started the core/pro editions which for whatever reason never suited my needs.



That's a ridiculous reason to stop buying something. Would you rather Core and Pro is one product that is twice the price? The Core and Pro are sensible divisions as not everyone need the extra articulations or instruments in Pro.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Sep 5, 2014)

jaeroe @ Wed Sep 03 said:


> Michael Barry @ Tue Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Message Received - we will record some emotional legatos for you and get them out ASAP.
> ...



Yeah I think variations in the sound of a single sustained note is extremely useful. At least some kind of vibrato, but even better if some bow position change or something. The Friedlander 1.5 did this well.


----------



## Tinaguo (Sep 8, 2014)

We will be recording Legatos at Sony this Thursday. Excited for the release tomorrow!
Thank you all for your support!
Love,
Tina


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 8, 2014)

Tinaguo @ Mon Sep 08 said:


> We will be recording Legatos at Sony this Thursday. Excited for the release tomorrow!
> Thank you all for your support!
> Love,
> Tina



I look forward to hearing you playing legato, only I have to push on a button! 

o-[][]-o


----------



## HardyP (Sep 8, 2014)

Tinaguo @ 2014-09-08 said:


> We will be recording Legatos at Sony this Thursday. Excited for the release tomorrow!
> Thank you all for your support!
> Love,
> Tina


Whow - great to see you here - welcome to VI-C!!


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey - the new recordings... are they going to be called Le-guo-to Patches? :lol: 

Ok, I'll get me coat...


----------



## jaddne (Sep 8, 2014)

Tinaguo @ Mon Sep 08 said:


> We will be recording Legatos at Sony this Thursday. Excited for the release tomorrow!
> Thank you all for your support!
> Love,
> Tina





Looking forward to tomorrow's release & purchase!!!


----------



## tmm (Sep 9, 2014)

Michael Barry @ Thu Sep 04 said:


> I was actually being completely serious we have the sessions booked already. I will get our team on this ASAP



This is awesome, Mikes, thank you!

Will the legatos be released as a separate library? Or an update to the current?


----------



## Michael Barry (Sep 9, 2014)

Here are some Tina Guo Demos on Soundcloud.
https://soundcloud.com/cinesamples/sets ... s-tina-guo


The legato will be a free update.


----------



## Cruciform (Sep 9, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Tue Sep 09 said:


> Hey - the new recordings... are they going to be called Le-guo-to Patches? :lol:
> 
> Ok, I'll get me coat...



o-[][]-o That was actually clever & funny, Jeff.

I can see the marketing copy now...."The only cello library with real, true leguoto. You can't guo past this one."

(Ps. No offense intended, Tina :mrgreen: )


----------



## Tinaguo (Sep 12, 2014)

HAHA! Leguoto I love it <3
7 Hours at Sony yesterday! Here are a couple pictures from our session... excuse the blurry quality, iPhone photos (with filters of course.)
:D =o 
It's great to be here on VI C, and thank you! Hugs! 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10686927_10152644986151132_9016973277850524204_n.jpg?oh=a39a14eef977f1ea96c481746e02d605&oe=54CB36FB&__gda__=1422836205_c00f3903c054ed84762ef23292615af1 (https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 3292615af1) 

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hph ... e=5490CDD3


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 13, 2014)

Aw those are such cute pictures! Looks like you had fun. Thanks for coming back to record more, I think reading that brightened a lot of peoples' days!


----------

